# Your favorite spinning wheel?



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

What is your favorite spinning wheel and why?

I learned on a Louet S10 and if I got another wheel that would be my first choice...but the Ashford Kiwi is also tempting and a lot cheaper! I can't really afford one right now but it's fun to dream.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I have been borrowing a Kiwi and I am really liking it.
Not the prettiest thing, with the pressboard drive wheel, but it works beautifully.

Since we are dreaming though, I would like a Schacht Matchless, double treadle.
Made in USA and with so many ratios. All the bells and whistles yet a simple design. Modern and sleek, yet timeless. 
I dont favor the ornate turned features on a lot of the 'fancy' wheels.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Yeah, me either. The Louet was not traditional looking either but I loved the simplicity of the design and how easy it was to use...no constant adjusting.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

I don't know that much about all the various wheels but has anybody heard of Magnus Drudik? (I'm sure you have)  
I saw a wheel for sale on e-bay and it went for $4302.00. Way too much for me, but it was beautiful. The description said it was hand crafted and is museum quality. The pictures of it looked like it was very fine detailed wood working. It also looked like it would feel very good in one's hands as one worked.
I was wondering about the Schacht wheels. They look good to me but also out of reach.
God bless,
jd


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I learned on a Babe...HATED that piece of junk. I have a Louet S10 that is very simple and efficient...but, if I had the money....I too would go for a Schacht Matchless, double treadle. A couple of my fiber buddies have them and I've been able to play with them at our monthly gatherings. They are smooth, classic and can be adjusted to spin pretty much whatever you want....someday, one will be mine!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I started with a Ashford Joy and still use it mostly. I know it's small, smaller bobbins, short, and all those things, but it works so smooth, folds up to fit in a pillow-case, and so easy to handle. I take it a lot of places which is why it's still my favorite. I have limited space so it fits my life-style. Maybe someday I'll get something with bigger bobbins, but I'm happy with the Joy and an antique wheel for 1860 demonstrations (it's kind of temperamental, you know) but a beautiful machine.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

My first wheel and my most favorite to this day is my Ashford Traditional. I have three wheels but I love this one. Why do I love it; because it is smooth, I can spin whatever I want on it, parts are easy to come by, it is a workhorse. It has never failed me no matter what I have asked her to do. I also have a Country Craftsman which I Love but she is so finicky. She only really likes to spin fine yarns. Then there is my newest wheel a Kromski Sonata. She is alright, we are still getting to know each other. She is smooth, and a good traveler (she folds into a nice carrying case). The main thing I don't like is that I cannot see my bobbins while I'm spinning. That drives me nuts because I get involved in the spinning and forget to change the hooks. Maybe a Woolly Winder is what I need. Like I said she is okay but not my favorite. I have been spinning exclusively on her for about a year now. I do like that her bobbins are so large.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The Kromski Sonata is my go-to workhorse. It treadles like butter and can spin anything I throw at it. I do have the WooLee Winder which makes spinning mindless. The Ashford Traveller was my first wheel and is now my designated plying wheel, set up with the jumbo bobbin. Some year, when the stars align & have the money and Nathan has the time, I'll get a WooLee Winder for it also.

I had the opportunity to spin on a Schacht Matchless for a few weeks and it was magical. The son of one of my spinning students picked this wheel up at an auction for $75 (I think, or some ridiculously low price). It was terribly dirty but had all the whorls for it. Amazing wheel.

I owned an Ashford Traddie for a while (sold it to CloverBud). A very nice wheel, but I'm partial to upright wheels.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

jd4020 said:


> I don't know that much about all the various wheels but has anybody heard of Magnus Drudik? (I'm sure you have)
> I saw a wheel for sale on e-bay and it went for $4302.00. Way too much for me, but it was beautiful. The description said it was hand crafted and is museum quality. The pictures of it looked like it was very fine detailed wood working. It also looked like it would feel very good in one's hands as one worked.
> 
> God bless,
> jd


yes, this is my absolute dream wheel and there is one coming to me next year 
i love this wheel because the flyer can be put in what ever position i need it in. love it because of the wood working, very european, love it how to change bobbins without changing tension, and it is fast. on the smallest pulley it goes 30:1

for anybody not familiar with this wheel, here is me sitting on one


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

my first wheel was the kromski symphony. nice wheel. i did not like how far the flyer stuck out and i was constantly bumping my knee on it and consequently lost tension. sold it when i got my jensen tina II. love this wheel and this is my to go wheel. then i have the jensen 30" ashley. she is a real work horse, very fast and very smooth. just wish the flyer would be on the other side. then my absolute favorite here at home right now is my 
jensen 24" upright. i just got a special assembly for her that makes it easy to do art yarn or bulky yarn on her. it is an extra maiden post with a leather piece with a bigger whole to carry the flyer with a bigger orifice and bigger (just four on each side) hooks. have not tried it yet but no doubt it will work 
i like to have unlimited possibilities 

tinaII and ashley









and the upright


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

very cool indeed. want to come over for spinning? i'm sure you would love it 
this is a wheel i will never part with. 
not so sure about the ashley. love that wheel but for me a bit limited use.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I love traditional looking wheels. And you all, have some very nice looking ones!!

My very favorite is my , Majacraft Saxony!








Double treadle, super smooth running, does everything from lace weight, to bulk yarn... just love it. ;O)


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Those Jensens are GORGEOUS!

I spin almost exclusively on antiques, but I have been coveting a Norwegian. That Tina ... hmmmm....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oooo, Susanne maybe when we get together I can try all your wheels


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

sure you can 

WIHH wanted to mention your smile is just priceless and makes me want to be your friend


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

awwww, sitting here and smile


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

19 inch Reeves is my Favorite,but the others have their place.I'd really like a Reeves Frame wheel,would make spinning alittler easer on the back.


----------

